# Cleverly vs...? - Shumenov in Cardiff rumoured; nothing signed yet



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

In an interview after the Haye fight, Warren said that Cleverly will be in a 'big fight' that will be announced next week. 

Who do you think the opponent will be? 

Hopkins?
Shumenov?
Enzo?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Shumenov would be good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I really fear it's Enzo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

They were handing out flyers at Upton park with the upcoming fights on Boxnation, and it said Cleverly in the biggest fight of his life, which I had a little giggle over, as that really could be any number of average fighters.


EDIT: I wouldn't be surprised if it was Enzo, a little disgusted maybe, but not surprised!!!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I fear that it's Enzo too.

I'd like it to be Shumenov, it'd be a unification fight that Cleverly could win, without sacking his old man.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully Enzo in Cardiff.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Enzo would be a huge fight but it's a bit of a joke.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Enzo would be a huge joke but it's a bit of a fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Id like to see him vs Chilemba or Braehmer, both winnable fights. 

I reckon there's an chance of Clev-Cloud happening.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Id like to see him vs Chilemba or Braehmer, both winnable fights.
> 
> I reckon there's an chance of Clev-Cloud happening.


I don't think it can be Cloud because he has the Pascal fight and Warren was talking about this like a done deal. I'm thinking it has to be Hopkins but Shumenov and maybe even Kessler are possible


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hopkins IMO. They made a deal of it being a 'massive' fight... That isn't enzo.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> I don't think it can be Cloud because he has the Pascal fight and Warren was talking about this like a done deal. I'm thinking it has to be Hopkins but Shumenov and maybe even Kessler are possible


Quite right, Id forgotten about the Pascal fight.

Hopkins seems to make more sense in terms of risk vs reward, I can already picture Vince squaring off to Bernard in the presser :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> Hopkins IMO. They made a deal of it being a 'massive' fight... That isn't enzo.


Burns vs Cook was a "massive fight"...


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

The realist in me suspects that it will probably line up a "battle of Wales" in Cardiff between Cleverly and Enzo. It would do great business in Wales and both fighters would earn excellent money from it.

My hope, however, is that Frank Warren backs up his percieved confidence in Nathan Cleverly and puts him in against Bernard Hopkins. We all know that no-one looks good beating B-Hop but his work rate is now pathetic. If Cleverly is as good as Warren believes then he can beat Hopkins.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't give a shit. I'm leaving this thread.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone really shit......Isnt the the way he rolls?

Will only watch when he fights a live opponent again Ala The Bomber.......

Ill watch when and if he fights someone that is a threat, otherwise I couldn't give a fuck....He wears a gimpy sweatband, listens to basshunter, what fucking century is he living in........

Hes a complete cunt.....And a shitbag fanny.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> Hopkins IMO. They made a deal of it being a 'massive' fight... *That isn't enzo*.


Is to a load of daft taffys.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Is to a load of daft taffys.


:yikes


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope it's Enzo for pure comedy value


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on Bryn u knw you wanna see it and you are not alone mate...Tell thee.

I could put Enzo to sleep with a left jab serious....Shane McPhilbin done it, and hes really piss poor...Id lay both of em out.........Cold.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Come on Bryn u knw you wanna see it and you are not alone mate...Tell thee.
> 
> I could put Enzo to sleep with a left jab serious....Shane McPhilbin done it, and hes really piss poor...Id lay both of em out.........Cold.


This fight has everything. World 175 pound champion, old Cruiser champion, both have KO power in both hands, old gym mates, all Welsh battle. With Wales being universally recognised as the greatest boxing nation in Europe, an all Welsh battle is huge, for everyone.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This fight has everything. World 175 pound champion, old Cruiser champion, both have KO power in both hands, old gym mates, all Welsh battle. With Wales being universally recognised as the greatest boxing nation in Europe, an all Welsh battle is huge, for everyone.


Never seen Enzo hurt anyone, or am I missing something???...Or just dont remember???

Likewise with Clev, never seen him hurt anyone....Or is it as above again???

I really see nothing from either of them.

Cant stand Clev, hes someone I would like to punch very hard, preferably with a run up and jump from a height.

I like Enzo man, hes cool.....Always liked Enzo, Must be cool cos he's Italian.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Never seen Enzo hurt anyone, or am I missing something???...Or just dont remember???
> 
> Likewise with Clev, never seen him hurt anyone....Or is it as above again???
> 
> ...


Cleverly was good enough to comprehensively outbox Bellew, even with a broken rib. He's a class act.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Cleverly was good enough to comprehensively outbox Bellew, even with a broken rib. He's a class act.


I'm not biting.

Bastard.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Cleverly was good enough to *comprehensively outbox* Bellew, even with a broken rib. He's a class act.


You know thats rose tinted mate!

Very very close fight....Still has no power though, or have I ever seen a display of any....Has a good left hook to the body, thats the best shot I see Clev throw.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Karpency 2: This time its personal!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I'm not biting.
> 
> Bastard.


I'll need to get some new material. :yep


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Karpency 2: This time its personal!!!


Its a BIG one!!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope it's Enzo in a street fight.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopkins at the Barclay's centre :deal


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> They were handing out flyers at Upton park with the upcoming fights on Boxnation, and it said Cleverly in the biggest fight of his life, which I had a little giggle over, as that really could be any number of average fighters.


I got that pamphlet too, gave me a good laugh. :lol:



> Ricky Burns vs Kevin Mitchell
> 
> Tavoris Cloud vs Jean Pascal
> 
> Nathan Cleverly* in the biggest fight of his life!*


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This fight has everything. World 175 pound champion, old Cruiser champion, both have KO power in both hands, old gym mates, all Welsh battle. With Wales being universally recognised as the greatest boxing nation in Europe, an all Welsh battle is huge, for everyone.


:lol: very good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Clev - Enzo "The Brawl for the Cawl". A great night for Wales.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This fight has everything. World 175 pound champion, old Cruiser champion, *both have KO power in both hands*, old gym mates, all Welsh battle. With Wales being universally recognised as the greatest boxing nation in Europe, an all Welsh battle is huge, for everyone.


I realize that you are joking, but just to be clear: when facing Enzo, pretty much everyone who holds a professional boxing license has KO power in both hands.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

I would laugh my cock off if it was Enzo and he managed to clip Clev and put him away. That would make my year.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

icemax said:


> I would laugh my cock off if it was Enzo and he managed to clip Clev and put him away. *That would make my year*.


Would be very, very, very funny!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

icemax said:


> I would laugh my cock off if it was Enzo and he managed to clip Clev and put him away. That would make my year.


:lol: That would be amusing.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

I just don't think he has it in him, these days. I fear actually it would be Enzo getting sparked very early and a renewed chorus of cries that Cleverly is protected, and even more pressure on the Warren PR department, all in pursuit of a quick buck from one big domestic fight.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Enzo has the power to do it, as stupid as it sounds and Cleverley is no Sweet P


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

icemax said:


> Enzo has the power to do it, as stupid as it sounds and Cleverley is no Sweet P


Enzo certainly had the power to do it, but his last few fights suggest that it is gone. Timing is pretty key to his sort of power, and his timing appears absent, too, so while I agree that Cleverly is no Sweet, I think that the 2012 version of Enzo might just make him look like it!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Someone really shit......Isnt the the way he rolls?
> 
> Will only watch when he fights a live opponent again Ala The Bomber.......
> 
> ...


Miguel lets get a couple of things straight:

Both Enzo and McPhilbin would have you crying like a baby if you ever fought them.
Read you first two lines, so he doesn't fight anyone who is a threat but you want him to *rematch* the threat that is Tony Bellew :think



icemax said:


> I would laugh my cock off if it was Enzo and he managed to clip Clev and put him away. That would make my year.


In all seriousness why does Cleverly get all this hate?

He has an entertaining, come forward style.
He is intelligent and well spoken.
He came up the 'right way' via British/Commonwealth/Euro.
He took on Bellew (the fight everyone wanted him to take) in his hometown on slightly short notice and beat him.
He has said he's more than willing to give him a rematch.

He was down to face Braehmer (a very good fighter) who pulled out at short notice, was willing to take on Tony 'The Threat' Bellew and in the end had to settle for Kuziemski on about 36 hours notice.

Then he fights said threat, Tony Bellew.

Then he fights an admittedly weak opponent in Karpency. Krasniqi was announced, backlash ensued, the fight for whatever reason, didn't go ahead.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh and he's only 25!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

its Shumenov in Las Vegas.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Shumenov would be good, a winnable fight too.

Better than bus drivers like Karpency and Krasniqi.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Id lay em both out Lilo...Tell ya.

And I'm saying he wont fight anyone who is a threat.....Ala Bellew *again* cos he knows he could lose IMO.

The word your looking for is AGAIN!

Mate Cleverly is shit and he is a bell end and he listens to Basshunter and wears a gay sweatband.......So which one of the aforementioned are you....I reckon you love Basshunter.......You know its one of them !


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Miguel lets get a couple of things straight:
> 
> Both Enzo and McPhilbin would have you crying like a baby if you ever fought them.
> Read you first two lines, so he doesn't fight anyone who is a threat but you want him to *rematch* the threat that is Tony Bellew :think
> ...


Because he's a "World Champion" who has fought nobody of world level caliber.

Because he wear that stupid fucking bandana.

Because he's got fuck all charisma.

Because he's Welsh.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Miguel2010 We all know you have a predisposed hatred of everyone Welsh... :bart (@Bryn)


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

He says it's a unification which means it's Shumenov. If it's in the US that's interesting as Groves has had to go to America just to get a fight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Because he's a "World Champion" who has fought nobody of world level caliber.
> 
> Because he wear that stupid fucking bandana.
> 
> ...


1. Depends on your definition of world class I suppose. Fact is he has fought an eliminator, an interim fight and was due to fight the champion but he pulled out/ducked Clev. He's had ONE soft opponent. How many did Calzaghe have? Hatton? Eubank?!?

2. Does he still wear that? Poor reason in IMO

3. Who do you think is charismatic? Froch is pretty boring in interviews, Chisora is a twat. Haye?

4. Have you shagged Anne Robinson.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Miguel2010 We all know you have a predisposed hatred of everyone Welsh... :bart (@Bryn)


Not at all mate.......I love (no ****) Mark Williams and Matthew Stevens....Both taffys.....Cleverly is just a cunt.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Miguel2010

Cleverly>>>Brook

Irrefutable. Based on record, titles won, talent, style and potential.

Matthew Stevens? :huh Why do you like him - the most boring sportsman ever! M-Will is a ledge though :deal


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilo said:


> 1. Depends on your definition of world class I suppose. Fact is he has fought an eliminator, an interim fight and was due to fight the champion but he pulled out/ducked Clev. He's had ONE soft opponent. How many did Calzaghe have? Hatton? Eubank?!?
> 
> 2. Does he still wear that? Poor reason in IMO
> 
> ...


1. Someone who holds a title at World Level would be a start.

2. It's an excellent reason IMO.

3. At least Froch doesn't talk with a Welsh accent, ditto Haye, ditto Del

4. Only in my dreams on lonely nights.

To be honest I don't dislike Clev, I'd just like to see him do something.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> 1.* Someone who holds a title at World Level would be a start.*
> 
> 2. It's an excellent reason IMO.
> 
> ...


So all champions who win a vacant belt have to unify before they're world champions? :huh Yeah I'd like to see him do more too, its time now and I think it'll happen. He should refuse an Enzo fight IMO.

You know I could understand people being annoyed with Burn's title reign (although the 'hate' was aimed at Warren not Burns himself), I mean Lareya, Evensen and Cook was shocking but take a closer look at Clev's:

Kuziemski (48 hours notice, 3rd choice) - Bellew (a fight many wanted in UK, held in Bellew's hometwon) - Karpency (complete shit opponent).

I look at it like Burns fought 3 poor defences and hate goes to Warren. Clev fights two, one out of anyone's control and one dangerous opponent yet is hated personally.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Miguel2010
> 
> *Cleverly>>>Brook*
> 
> ...


Fuck outa here......No ones ever gave Kell a WORLD FUCKING TITLE!!!!!!...Come on man!!!...and the rest!!!!

I like Stevens cos he was becoming the modern day Jimmy white!....Final loses an all that........The Welsh potting machine is shit hot.......Nearly as good as me!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Clev's win against Murat = Brook's win against Jones. They were both title eliminator's. Brook got a broken nose and a reality check. Clev utterly dominated. :deal

Jones is Brook's best win. Clev has beaten your other boy Bellew.

:ibutt Clev


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hes shite......Sorry, your shite, Nathan.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ill be honest mate......If it wasnt for the Basshunter and the sweatband I wouldnt mind him......Even if it was just the sweatband....But basshunter......Come on man, come on....If your gonna have a banging tune you can pick one a lot better than that....Basshunter is a fucking cringefest.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> In all seriousness why does Cleverly get all this hate?


I don't hate Clev at all....my glee would be the result of seeing Clevs management and promo team feeding Enzo to their young lion and it backfiring spectacularly.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilo said:


> So all champions who win a vacant belt have to unify before they're world champions? :huh Yeah I'd like to see him do more too, its time now and I think it'll happen. He should refuse an Enzo fight IMO.
> 
> You know I could understand people being annoyed with Burn's title reign (although the 'hate' was aimed at Warren not Burns himself), I mean Lareya, Evensen and Cook was shocking but take a closer look at Clev's:
> 
> ...


You make a good point, however Burns has now been forgiven a shit start (although he caught plenty of flack at the time) because he's fought and convincingly beaten Katsidis, Moses and is heading for Mitchell. If Cleverly fights and defeats a line of similar quality opponents, I'm sure you'll see people's opinions of him changing.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Whoever it is, it has to be a step up in class from what he has been fighting, and he has to perform. If it is Enzo I am literally going to point and laugh until my throat is sore. There are far more intruiging fights out there for him and beating someone with the punch resistance of a 4 week old puppy won't prove a great deal.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bandanna's are cool people:think


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope to god it's not Enzo and if it is, it deserves all the scorn and abuse it will inevitably get, you can try and dress up and sparkle a turd all you want but at the end of the day it is and will always be,,, a turd.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think Enzo is gonna fight again. Ever.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Clev really should tell Warren to go fuck himself if he tries and makes the Enzo fight.

It really would be indefensible.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Clev really should tell Warren to go fuck himself if he tries and makes the Enzo fight.
> 
> It really would be indefensible.


If he did, I would have a lot of new respect for him, sadly the money on the table would be the decider.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the opponent isn't set in stone yet, I read this on the daily mail website:

And although Cleverly was unable to confirm his next opponent, he told Sportsmail: "It could be a unification fight".

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...ready-biggest-fight-career.html#ixzz20t1TElPT


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Also Sky are reporting that Enzo has failed a drugs test so it can't be him surely


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Also Sky are reporting that Enzo has failed a drugs test so it can't be him surely


Confirmed today he has been banned for six months, so yep, he's not Clev's next opponent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/221577679365881856


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Toe said:


> :think
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/221577679365881856


:lol:


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it the same stuff Dodson got done for?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Enzo has already served 3 months of the 6 months ban, what a fucking joke that is.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love it if he fought campillo without doing his homework thinking it was a pushover.

he'd be made to look like absolute shit.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

You could tell Enzo was on PED's. He looked amazing against McPhilbin.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> You could tell Enzo was on PED's. He looked amazing against McPhilbin.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Just read on Twitter that Boxing Monthly are reporting it's Shumenov in Cardiff on October 13th.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cleverly wasn't too bad as a centre half today. Marked Shaun Goater out of the game mostly :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's a good fight though. Shumenov is definitely winnable for Clev but it's a step up again as well.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

That is the same day as Price-Audley, seems weird


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

tdw said:


> That is the same day as Price-Audley, seems weird


Oh yeah. Boxnation double header then maybe :think


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Oh yeah. Boxnation double header then maybe :think


It is also the same day as Pascal-Cloud which they seem to like having so they can talk about the winners fighting. I can't imagine them doing it the same day as Price though


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly should be able to press the fight. Enough to win? Shunenov knows what he's doing, he'll land his leather, Clev is not like Campillo in any way shape or form.

Great fight and at the moment, can't pick a winner. Cleverly on points as it's over here but I think it could go either way both solid top ten fighters.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to Boxnation if they have made the Shumenov fight. 
I agree with Fleas assessment. Shumenov has shown a calm head and I can see Nathan having his chin and concentration tested throughout.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If it happens, I honestly think it could be a strong contender for FOTY.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Clev would rally and take a close decision as Shumenov tires.

Really good fight, the step up that Clev so badly needs.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Clev will come on strong in the 2nd half of the fight, Shu will struggle with Clevs workrate imo.

Really good fight IF it happens.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

So, looking back at the last few years of Nathan's career, if this fight happens , there is only one shit fight that could have been avoided in Karpency and he is still regarded as a laughing stock on this board just because he holds an alpha-belt. :think


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't have an axe to grind with him, apart from those stupid bandanas and that awful showboating.

Just don't want him to waste his potential.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't see Clev taking this fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> So, looking back at the last few years of Nathan's career, if this fight happens , there is only one shit fight that could have been avoided in Karpency and he is still regarded as a laughing stock on this board just because he holds an alpha-belt. :think


Don't think anyone sees him as a laughing stock. But when his team try to hype him up as a world champion who got given the belt by beating a nobody, then defended against an even worse nobody and then a scheduled defence against even worse worse nobody.. you can see why people are gonna mock him a bit. If he steps up like this fight, I'm sure most of us will be backing him :good

WAR Clev :bbb


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> So, looking back at the last few years of Nathan's career, if this fight happens , there is only one shit fight that could have been avoided in Karpency and he is still regarded as a laughing stock on this board just because he holds an alpha-belt. :think


As I said, already a solid top ten fighter IMO. The belt let's him down but if it helps him get fights like this I'm all for it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Shumenov is a great fight for him. Shumenov is not exactly a precise counterpuncher that's going to time the shit out of you coming in. The guys a pure gunslinger, he doesn't mind and in fact frequently does eat shots to get off his own. Nor does he have big one punch power, but a solid punch. It's a great fight for Nathan, he can get on this guys chest and diffuse what power he does have and outwork him. Shumenov tires, Nathan has the better engine and is a better athlete.


----------

